# Lois puppies at 3.5 weeks old (as requested!)



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

You know what, I absolutely love that I get bugged about posting puppy pics because I feel like I post too many - but since you asked, well... here they are! (and I'm so glad to have an excuse to post them!)

They are 3.5 weeks old now and it's so hard to get good pics of them together because they are just too darn busy trying to attack and bite each other. I LOVE this age. They are turning into little dogs complete with play growl, barking and tail wagging. So most of these pics are of them attacking each other and not so much with the posing. These are nice sized pups, well over a pound already. Lois continues to be an excellent mother and these pups show that with their substantial bellies. So far, I'm liking the boys a lot so we'll see how they continue to mature! Hoping at least one of these pups will work out for show.









Left to right - girl (Rachel), boy (Artie) and other boy (who my son keeps calling Ness after a video game)









Definitely thinking about attacking each other









and it's started









It amazes me how big their mouths are









and his sister fights back









Rachel taking a moment to pose 









Ness









the boys Artie (left) Ness (right) taking a brief second to pose









And then it's right back to the brawling. :wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Those pictures are just TOO CUTE!! :wub: :wub: They are too precious!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh they are gorgeous!!

I think my fave is Ness :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe--they are beautiful pups:wub: I love the brawling pics:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I could never be a Maltese breeder. The puppies are too cute to part with. I would get so attached to them:blush: Great pics and thank you so much for sharing them with us.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Such nice pigment. You can really see it with their open mouths (on the lips).

I really love Artie. I loved him in the last pictures that you posted and in these too. I think he could turn out to be your Special. Hope he matures as nicely as I think he will. Although Ness is pretty special too. All 3 are cuties and I can't wait to watch them grow. I believe that all 3 will be Show Quality and could complete their Championships. Wouldn't that be great for Lois' first litter!!!

Wish I was there to smell the puppy breath. I love puppy breath. Thanks for my weekly puppy fix.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw they're so cute,amazing how their personalities are so defined,even at that young age. When we first saw Emily and Sasha at 6 weeks,we could already see the personalities.I had name tags already made. She asked how I know which one is which,you just know though don't you?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Miss_Annie said:


> Those pictures are just TOO CUTE!! :wub: :wub: They are too precious!!


thank you!!!



amby said:


> Oh they are gorgeous!!
> 
> I think my fave is Ness :wub:


You know, right now, my favorite is Ness also. he's the one I always seem to grab, although Artie is a cutie too. Rachel... she's not the prettiest pup in the litter at the moment. :thumbsup:



aprilb said:


> Awe--they are beautiful pups:wub: I love the brawling pics:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I could never be a Maltese breeder. The puppies are too cute to part with. I would get so attached to them:blush: Great pics and thank you so much for sharing them with us.


It's easier knowing you can't keep them all. The brawling is hysterical and listening to the noises they make! So funny!



Lacie's Mom said:


> Such nice pigment. You can really see it with their open mouths (on the lips).
> 
> I really love Artie. I loved him in the last pictures that you posted and in these too. I think he could turn out to be your Special. Hope he matures as nicely as I think he will. Although Ness is pretty special too. All 3 are cuties and I can't wait to watch them grow. I believe that all 3 will be Show Quality and could complete their Championships. Wouldn't that be great for Lois' first litter!!!
> 
> Wish I was there to smell the puppy breath. I love puppy breath. Thanks for my weekly puppy fix.


It's a good thing I actually wanted to keep a boy! Have two to pick from. :aktion033:




michellerobison said:


> Aw they're so cute,amazing how their personalities are so defined,even at that young age. When we first saw Emily and Sasha at 6 weeks,we could already see the personalities.I had name tags already made. She asked how I know which one is which,you just know though don't you?


Personalities haven't quite emerged yet but I'm sure that isn't far behind! right now they are just becoming mobile and are stumbling around the pen. I can tell the boys apart by pigment and coat textures, otherwsie they are pretty simliar!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Stacy, they are all just so special. Love them playing, they have such darling expressions on their little faces. In one of the pics, one of them has their little mouth wide open......singing in the choir, no doubt!!! Thank you so much for sharing them with us. You got such unusual poses.......love everyone of them~~~~:wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:wub: ABSOULTELY ADORAIBLE:wub:

I just love the pictures...It must be so much fun and I can just imagine
the puppy breath. Lois sure did a good job. If I lived back on the mainland I would be begging you for one.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

All three are just adorable. I'm loving Artie. I have no idea why, but somehow he just calls to me. It looks like this is going to be one good looking litter. There is no such thing as too many puppy pictures. Keep them coming.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

OMG they are all so adorable!!!! I love the action shots :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

They are soooooo cute! I love the pictures!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am loving watching these little guys grow. I'm not sure what you mean about Rachel - I think she's a beautiful pup (but I don't know much about show so maybe you were referring to that). Either way your pictures are just great!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, those are the cutest pics ever!!! The pups are soooo adorable!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Stacy, you and Lois have really done it! They are simply adorable. I can smell the puppy breath all the way across the country.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you Stacy, keep posting those pics, you could never post too many pictures of those sweet babies. They are just the cutest and what great pigment. I just love watching them develop from week to week. I just want to snuggle with them and i would love to watch them brawl.:heart:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you so much for sharing their gorgeous pics!
You could post a hundred and it wouldn't be enough...
so don't worry about "too many"!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

LOL! In some of those pics they appear to be channeling Lois!! Love it!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh wow, they are just getting cuter every time we see them. :wub2: :wub: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Those pups are precious!! :wub:


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

they are too cute for words! i love ness, theres something about him, or maybe its just these pictures.... i think its great that we get to see them grow up! keep the pictures coming, i dont think i can get enough! .... ps, did u catch the season premiere of vampire diaries? i missed the salvatore brothers, they are definately the hottest guys on tv for the moment.... they have the most amazing eyes!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, I am in love with Ness! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Such beautiful puppies :wub2: :wub2: Please don't feel you need to wait to post. The more the merrier.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG!!!!! I LOVE them all!!!! They are sooooooo darn CUTE <3

hugs
Kat


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow. Stunning!!! You really have a beautiful Family, Stacy.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

Makes me want another one! Too friggin cute!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I want that little Ness sooooo bad!!!! :wub:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

They are more than adorable---priceless! I am going for Ness too----he has that "rascal" look in his eyes that I adore. I really want a girl though! 
Can you bottle a bit of that puppy breath--ode' de puppi---send it my way!
What were the birth weights again?
Hope to meet you in CA. in Dec!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG I can't stand it! MAJOR puppy fever right now! This trio is out of this world ADORABLE!!!! I love the "pac man" mouth playing!!!! These pics are beyond cute Stacy. Keep the pics coming!!!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

So darling! Love the close-up of Ness, big eyes and so much perfect pigment. He looks bigger than the rest, but that could just be the picture. Since they will all change so much through different stages I know it would be hard to know which one will be the best in the end. Maybe he'll get too big for your stud and you'll have to send him to me! :aktion033::thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

awww Stacy they are growing sooooo fast. I'm so glad Lois is a good mommy, she was pretty crazy there for a time:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I forgot to add ALL I WANT FOR CHRISTMAS IS A PUPPY:wub::HistericalSmiley:you wouldn't miss that little girl Rachel I'm the president of your fan club


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Ohhhh what cuties!!! They are so healthy looking! I love their little mouths, too cute! Ness is my favorite....*sigh*.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Adorable puppies ,please give each a kiss on the nose from us xxx


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Ness is so cute! Well maybe Artie's the cutest. I don't know, Rachel's adorable!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg they are all beautiful , i felt like reaching in n grabbing one for me , only i wouldnt be able to choose, i really want a sister for dolce what do u say ??? ness is adorable , love their pigments n they all ook soo soft n cuddly ,, omg i want one !! !


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh Stacy, they are all just so special. Love them playing, they have such darling expressions on their little faces. In one of the pics, one of them has their little mouth wide open......singing in the choir, no doubt!!! Thank you so much for sharing them with us. You got such unusual poses.......love everyone of them~~~~:wub:


Thank you so much! They are SO hard to photograph at this age. You have to take about twenty pics to get one decent one! They are just too darn busy to sit still!



mary-anderson said:


> :wub: ABSOULTELY ADORAIBLE:wub:
> 
> I just love the pictures...It must be so much fun and I can just imagine
> the puppy breath. Lois sure did a good job. If I lived back on the mainland I would be begging you for one.


Yes, I'm very proud of my Lois! She is a very good mom. Thank you so much for the nice comments!



revakb2 said:


> All three are just adorable. I'm loving Artie. I have no idea why, but somehow he just calls to me. It looks like this is going to be one good looking litter. There is no such thing as too many puppy pictures. Keep them coming.


I will definitely keep the pics coming  I have to use my SLR camera - the celphone camera just doesn't cut it here! I like ARtie a lot but right now, Ness is my favorite. We'll see how they look in a few weeks!



jenniferhope423 said:


> OMG they are all so adorable!!!! I love the action shots :wub:


Aww thanks!!! They are never still, that is for sure. Well, unless they are sleeping 



Nissa Fiona said:


> They are soooooo cute! I love the pictures!


Thank you!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I am loving watching these little guys grow. I'm not sure what you mean about Rachel - I think she's a beautiful pup (but I don't know much about show so maybe you were referring to that). Either way your pictures are just great!


I think Rachel is beautiful but she will probably have a longer muzzle than the boys but we'll see how they turn out! Her pigment isn't in as much as the boys either. I'll know more in a few weeks. If they are as nicely put together as their mom and dad, I'll be very happy!



k/c mom said:


> Ohhhh, those are the cutest pics ever!!! The pups are soooo adorable!!!


Oh thank you!



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Stacy, you and Lois have really done it! They are simply adorable. I can smell the puppy breath all the way across the country.:wub::wub::wub:


There is no shortage of puppy breath! They are so fun to play with now - they think they are sooooo tough!



mysugarbears said:


> Thank you Stacy, keep posting those pics, you could never post too many pictures of those sweet babies. They are just the cutest and what great pigment. I just love watching them develop from week to week. I just want to snuggle with them and i would love to watch them brawl.:heart:


I will get some video of their brawling! They still aren't the steadiest on their feet so a lot it involves falling over, LOL. So funny at this age :wub:



Canada said:


> Thank you so much for sharing their gorgeous pics!
> You could post a hundred and it wouldn't be enough...
> so don't worry about "too many"!


:thumbsup: I'll work on that 



pammy4501 said:


> LOL! In some of those pics they appear to be channeling Lois!! Love it!


*sighs* yes. I think Lois is going to be getting a dose of her own medicine here soon. As long as I don't have 3 puppies AND Lois attached to my pant legs in an attempt to drag me across the room, I'll be happy 



CloudClan said:


> Oh wow, they are just getting cuter every time we see them. :wub2: :wub: :wub:


i hope that continues, LOL



njdrake said:


> Those pups are precious!! :wub:


Thank you!!


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow! Those little ones are really something. I love the yawning pic.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

cleex1004 said:


> they are too cute for words! i love ness, theres something about him, or maybe its just these pictures.... i think its great that we get to see them grow up! keep the pictures coming, i dont think i can get enough! .... ps, did u catch the season premiere of vampire diaries? i missed the salvatore brothers, they are definately the hottest guys on tv for the moment.... they have the most amazing eyes!


Honestly? Ness if my favorite right now also. I love his little mouth :wub:

And YES of course I watched the Vampire Diaries! I also missed the Salvatore brothers and it was so good to see them again. I hope Elena stops being such a witch to Damon. Did you see Nina at the Emmy's in the opening number with the Glee cast? I'll send you the link from you Tube. Sooo funny!



Ladysmom said:


> Oh, I am in love with Ness! :wub::wub::wub:


Oh thank you! I admit to being partial to Ness myself :wub: He's a little cutie!



silverhaven said:


> Such beautiful puppies :wub2: :wub2: Please don't feel you need to wait to post. The more the merrier.


:thumbsup:



suzimalteselover said:


> Beautiful babies!


Thank you!



Katkoota said:


> OMG!!!!! I LOVE them all!!!! They are sooooooo darn CUTE <3
> 
> hugs
> Kat


Aww thanks Kat!!



KAG said:


> Oh wow. Stunning!!! You really have a beautiful Family, Stacy.
> xoxoxoxoxo


Oh thank you so much!!



donnanj said:


> Makes me want another one! Too friggin cute!


Well you know what they say... maltese are like potato chips... 



nekkidfish said:


> I want that little Ness sooooo bad!!!! :wub:
> 
> HUGz! Jules


Ness is a little cutie :wub: he's my favorite so far of this litter



edelweiss said:


> They are more than adorable---priceless! I am going for Ness too----he has that "rascal" look in his eyes that I adore. I really want a girl though!
> Can you bottle a bit of that puppy breath--ode' de puppi---send it my way!
> What were the birth weights again?
> Hope to meet you in CA. in Dec!


Yes, definitely we should be able to meet in December!
Birth weights were 
4.9oz (Artie)
5.6 (Rachel and Ness)

Now though, Rachel is the biggest. She is a very solid pup!



mom2bijou said:


> OMG I can't stand it! MAJOR puppy fever right now! This trio is out of this world ADORABLE!!!! I love the "pac man" mouth playing!!!! These pics are beyond cute Stacy. Keep the pics coming!!!!!


There is no shortage of pac man mouth, let me tell you! I love that I have puppies again - it's sooo much fun!



Furbaby's Mommie said:


> So darling! Love the close-up of Ness, big eyes and so much perfect pigment. He looks bigger than the rest, but that could just be the picture. Since they will all change so much through different stages I know it would be hard to know which one will be the best in the end. Maybe he'll get too big for your stud and you'll have to send him to me! :aktion033::thumbsup:


Yes, he has really pretty eyes, nice and big. Ness and Artie are the same size, Rachel is the biggest. It is definitely hard knowing which ones to keep but luckily i have experts to help me with that!



Matilda's mommy said:


> awww Stacy they are growing sooooo fast. I'm so glad Lois is a good mommy, she was pretty crazy there for a time:HistericalSmiley:


Lois is... well, Lois :thumbsup: She has her own mind, that is for sure. I love that about her! 



Matilda's mommy said:


> I forgot to add ALL I WANT FOR CHRISTMAS IS A PUPPY:wub::HistericalSmiley:you wouldn't miss that little girl Rachel I'm the president of your fan club


I'll tell Rachel she has a fan club now! :w00t:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They are so adorable...I wish I could reach through the screen, pick them up and give them a big hug and kiss.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Stacy, Your babies are absolutely precious!!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

They are DARLING!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

so beautiful!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

:wub:Oh!!!They give me puppy fever!!! Soooo cute!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Stacy, they are all so precious and ADORABLE looking! You and Marina are so blessed to be with just darling fluff angels. :wub::wub::wub:

You can never show us enough pictures! Thank you for sharing such beautiful pictures with us!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

These babies are sooo sweet!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:wub::wub::wub:How sweet! Precious little faces.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I think Ness is the one, but would sure take Rachel if she doesnt work out. I live close you know and could just drive on over to get her. LOL Will be fun to see who you pick to go to Texas. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Stacy - how in the world did I miss this? :wub::wub: They're all so adorable and sweet. Yummy I don't think you should keep any of them Stacy, just send them all to me.  I don't know how you can stand the cuteness factor. It's a good thing you have Marina to keep a level head about this.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

SO HO HO HOOOOOOOO cute!!! I just want to kiss their little faces!!


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

awww I can smell the sweet puppy breath from here! 

I really love your dogs Stacy - they have such beautiful heads and gorgeous coats!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

omgosh they're so precious!! :wub: thank you for sharing the three bundles of joy with us


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh Stacy, thanks for posting these precious puppy photos of your babies!

They all look sooooooooooo cute, would like to come over to cuddle and to choose one for us!!!

Love their expressive faces and nice pigment! Wow!!!

Alexandra :wub:


----------

